# British Plasterer near Bremen



## Span (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi! We are interested to know if there are any British plasterers near to Bremen or willing to travel to Bremen. We are not very happy with the style and standard of the plastering and would like a finish as you would find in the UK. Any help would be great.


----------

